# Remotely change presets for 1124?



## CZ Eddie (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a high end universal remote. Is there any way to control the preset selection on my 1124 using a remote control? As in without having an HTPC turned on to control it via MIDI?

Maybe a small, cheap, magic black box that responds to RF or IR to control the 1124 via MIDI?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It's been tossed around before; no one came up with a total solution.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ssories/6400-remote-control-midi-devices.html

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## CZ Eddie (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks, Wayne. There were a couple of solutions on that page. I doubt I'll go with either one. I guess it's not that big of a deal.


----------

